

Ask HN: Don't you feel sad about PirateBay? - Nib

I&#x27;m really saddened by the news about PirateBay. It&#x27;s kinda hurt me deep down. And then, the comments people had that demeaned PirateBay, something(come on, admit it) we all had found a very powerful tool some time ago.<p>Over and above that, Peter Sundes post on Mashable was very (oddly) defensive. And then the project Oldpiratebay...<p>I have been hit deep down, and this wound won&#x27;t fill soon enough.
======
benologist
If you were rooting for the criminals there's no reason to feel sad for them.
The founders got away with a nearly perfect crime - they declared an unknown
group of people owned the site, kept all the money they made, and did very
short prison sentences.

This is about the best possible outcome they could have had - they're free now
and will probably never be held accountable again. Sunde even got to be
"outraged" at how much money TPB made lol!

~~~
lkbm
I think people were rooting for the service.

------
lkbm
I don't know if I ever used PirateBay at all. I have downloaded a few
torrents, but I don't know where I found them, beyond just "Google".

When I think about the websites that have had a direct personal impact on my
life, I come up with things like E2, Wikipedia, Slashdot.

Maybe there's a PirateBay community. Maybe it was far better than all similar
services. I don't know. The PirateBay shutdown is a political thing for me.
Nothing more.

------
jordsmi
It's sort of sad to see such an old site go down, but it doesn't really change
anything. It is a never ending battle for the people who took it down.

TPB goes down, many come up in its place. Majority of the known posters on tpb
post on other sites already, so it isn't hard to find a replacement.

------
mayreck
Im truly sad. Its not over though. Innovation shall spark from this travesty.

